# Akc national championship



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Really, really jealous! They are so gorgeous, every one a winner!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

snow, did you see any of the obedience? Two people who train at my club exhibited--one with a golden and one with a silver mpoo.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Other breeds


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> snow, did you see any of the obedience? Two people who train at my club exhibited--one with a golden and one with a silver mpoo.




I did see the obedience that was probably my favorite part! Some of them were super fast. I have some videos I can upload after I get back from the movies. Paul wants me to see star wars which I was putting off bc it is dog weekend lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the photos snow, looks like you had a great time. SPecial thanks for the Santa Springer photo - it brought back many memories for me (I still miss my spaniels RIP:-()


----------



## minpooluvr (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh what fun! I enjoy going to shows and seeing all the sizes done up so beautifully. Love the Irish Wolfhounds too, that was the first breed we considered getting.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank you so much! Those are lovely!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Great pics, I do recognize Jonathan and Pilot in the 2nd and 3rd photos. Pilot is a gorgeous boy out of Isis and Beaucaniche, they have done so well.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Gorgeous dogs


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The young fellow in the navy suit is Jonathan Praise Kim. He has been on fire this year and championed his young adult female and his puppy the same weekend. This guy is going places! And the woman in the checked skirt with her back to the camera is Allison Cowie Hardy who handled Pearl exclusively and championed her. She and her husband live taped all three varieties. It was awesome to be able to watch. Incredible quality represented in Standards.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

The guy in the blue suit had the best groomed poodle I've ever seen. I don't know what it was about black standards but they are so beautiful. I think Jonathan's dog was a smaller standard poodle. I've noticed there were size variations between the standards poodles. I also really loved the Apricot Standard poodle. I think there was one that was competing and it was almost pink....so pretty. 

BTW Star Wars was amazing but a bit dark! It has been such a wonderful weekend filled with dogs and movies. I am very grateful! 

I brought Lucky along on Sunday to the show to socialize him because he is still training to be my service dog. Most people really loved him and didn't know what he was. Most people guessed poodle and then saw his tail and was like that isn't a poodle. LOL 

I also went with Paul and my mother in law. They had no idea I knew so much about dog breeds. I said I wanted dogs for 22 years of my life and couldn't have one. Thank you DK's Dog breed book! I had this book before I could read so I would just look at the photos. LOL I think I must have tired them out even though I still can't walk 100% correctly from falling off a christmas ladder. Turns out I had a hematoma and someone told me that at the dog show lol. 

I was so happy with the gift bag from Royal Canine. I also got to talk to Chris Christensen's General manager who directly works with the man. I got some free samples and purchased a bunch of things I probably didn't need but I really wanted to enter and win the force dryer. Unfortunately, I didn't win but did get to speak to some really interesting people. I will post a photo of my acquisitions later today.

I managed to see some really rare breeds, I've missed the other time I went to nationals. I saw so many Tibetan Mastiffs, Komondor, Pumi, Kuvasz, and the Scottish deerhound. I kinda wonder if AKC nationals is always held in orlando?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I made a mistake, that is Jonathan in the photo but he is pictured there with Venus, his female. Both are beautiful standards!


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

There are size variations in the standard breed ring--I think it's one of the good, healthy things about the variety! Bitches are typically 22-24" and males 24-26, but you see both sizes outside those ranges. 

The AKC show (until this year it was known as Eukanuba) used to be held in Long Beach, then moved to Orlando. I'm not sure whether the plan is to stay there long term, or move again.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Long beach as in California? Moving to Los Angeles is a long term life plan actually. I noticed a lot of people had their RVs in the parking lot, which was full at 7am. There is a tremendous amount of work that goes into these dogs. At around 8am but the parking lot was full and I had to get transported from another lot. I tried to stay until the end to see best in show but I was so tired and didn't make it until 7pm. I left at 3:30pm. 
I remember going to the bathroom and hearing everyone complain about how exhausted they were but they had to stay until the end. My dog trainer said Eukanuba didn't want to do it anymore so they had to get a new sponsor. Royal Canine did a wonderful job this year. If you come early enough they give you a gift bag. I received a magazine, a bottle of nature's miracle, Furminator, ball, cell phone holder, retractable brush, and a coupon booklet. The ticket cost me $10 and the parking was another $10 but the gift bag must have contained over $50 value of things.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

As far as I know the December Nationals (conformation and obedience) are likely to stay in Orlando for the foreseeable future. The March events (agility, obedience and rally) rotate around the country. In 2014, the first time Lily and I went to rally nationals, they were in Harrisburg, PA. They have been in Tulsa a couple of times (including last year when Quossum and Sugarfoot went for agility). This year they will be in Perry, Georgia and once again I plan to go with Lily for RAE. Entries open later this week.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Here is some of the stuff I got this weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a bonanza of goodies from the show!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I just looked at the top ten results for the two days of obedience. I know three of the top ten finishers. One (David Maurer) is a judge to whom I've shown a couple of times and who I see at trials fairly regularly.  Two people are trainers who I know from a place in New Jersey I go to for matches. These two women (Betsy Scapicchio) also regularly give workshops aimed at different levels of performance working dog training. Their workshops fill incredibly fast. I just sent entries for the intermediate (Javvy) and advanced (Lily) workshops in August 2017 and still keeping my fingers crossed that I got in for working spots. In the meantime in the world of 6 degrees of separation I can rely on the connection to Betsy that I have because my private trainer takes her private training with Betsy and Deb is incredibly generous with paying it forward.

BTW Betsy and Linda have some great videos for those who are too far away to be able to train or match with them in New Jersey. Look up the selections at Barking Dog Video LLC. Barking Dog Video


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

*videos*

Sorry it took me so long to upload the videos but there were a lot.

Dock Diving of Toy Poodle vs Shepard:
https://youtu.be/6Jy-YI_8PZw

@ Standard poodle Ring
https://youtu.be/Sq_ChtpCiP4

https://youtu.be/59ZmonZzC8s
https://youtu.be/18oLwRFM8_M

Cute Toy poodle at Meet the Breeds: 
https://youtu.be/UM7LtDWiD2U


Here are Obedience competition videos:
https://youtu.be/5V7ijUgyzjM
https://youtu.be/lq4ZaRupztg


Briard's pet trick at Meet the Breed Section:
https://youtu.be/lq4ZaRupztg


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I'll have to watch all of them later, but I peeked just now and those are agility rings, not obedience. There was a silver mpoo in a continental who I know very well.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> I'll have to watch all of them later, but I peeked just now and those are agility rings, not obedience. There was a silver mpoo in a continental who I know very well.




I was a bit confused about that. The 10 foot sign said obedience but it really didn't look like obedience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, hey, I was there, too!

My husband's corgi was #4 in the nation so he was there for the Agility Invitationals, as well as showing a Belgian Sheepdog for a friend of ours who couldn't make it; I was just moral support while Mom stayed home with Sugarfoot and Pixie.

I didn't get out to the conformation side very much; the poodles look gorgeous, though, thanks for sharing those pics! The Meet the Breed booths were really done up amazingly--most of the breeds went all out.

There were a couple of great Spoos in the Agility, and one made it to 24" finals! There were some incredibly fast small poodles, too, but none happened to make it all the way to finals. 

I wandered over to the Obedience section for a few minutes and watched a friend of mine, saw some poodles over there, too.

It was quite an awesome show. I prefer Nationals as far as Agility is concerned, but still, it was very fun seeing the variety of breeds at Invitational, not to mention the other events.

--Q


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks so much for the virtual visit, Snow0160! I went to Eukanuba one of the last years it was held here in Long Beach, CA (later read Long Beach was not such a dog friendly town, at least no so for the fancy). Flew down and back the Saturday in 2008 to concentrate on a single breed, but still had time to go through the meet the breed booths (fabulous there as well), see a bit of agility (Greg Louganis answered a question for me), leave a mysterious note for my Secret Santa 'victim' that year at her booth, and see a stunning white Spoo in perfect cords who I *think had Tim Brazier at the other end of the lead.

At the time I had another Toy breed top of mind so went to look at a ton of them at a time. A rather expensive Christmas gift to myself and I couldn't afford to stay over to see Sunday, but it was a very full day that I will always remember with a smile.

Thanks for the chance to reminisce and I'm so happy you attended and saw so many great dogs, Poodles chief among them .


----------

